# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  > [SOLVED] Fortschrittbalken in bestehender Datei mit Makros(ohne Schleife noch)

## Batman1980

besteht die M?glichkeiet eine Schleife in ein bestehendes  Makro einzubauen.

und falls ja k?nnte mir da jemand behilflich sein ?

das erste Makro was besteht sieht wie folgt aus, beim den anderen m?chte ich es versuchen alleine zu schaffen.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```



Danke Euch schon mal


PS: habe mir n?here Erkl?rungen in einen Video angeschaut, der Balken ist auch schon fertig in der Userform, blo? diese Schleife

----------


## AliGW

*Administrative Note:*

We would very much like to help you with your query, however the thread title does not really convey what your request is about. *Tell us what you are trying to do*, not how you think it should be done.

Please take a moment to amend your thread title. Make sure that the title properly explains your request. *Your title should be explicit and not be generic* (this includes function names used without an indication of what you are trying to achieve).

Please see Forum Rule #1 about proper thread titles and adjust accordingly. To edit the thread title, open the original post to edit and then click on Go Advanced (bottom right) to access the area where you can edit your title. 

(*Note:* this change is not optional. No help to be offered until this moderation request has been fulfilled.)

----------


## AliGW

Danke sehr.

----------

